# EN: to need - in the past



## Jocaste

Bonjour !
Existe-il une forme prétérit de _need _?
Si non, comment peut-on traduire _avoir besoin de_ au passé ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## tilt

Oui: _needed_, qui peut être aussi bien un prétérit qu'un participe passé.

Example de prétérit: _I needed you.
_ Exemple de participe: _Mrs Peel, we're needed. 
_


----------



## DearPrudence

Sans rentrer dans le compliqué,
"need" a un fonctionnement "normal" (comme "want")
*-> "Yesterday I needed an umbrella because it was bucketing down"
-> "Everything I needed to know about chess was in this book"*

Mais il est vrai qu'il peut aussi avoir un fonctionnement de modal (au présent seulement "I needn't"), mais cela est plus rare & plus soutenu.
Sinon, il y a "needn't have", qui implique que la personne n'avait pas besoin de le faire, mais l'a fait.
Alors qu'avec "did not need", il y avait également absence d'obligation mais on ne asit pas si la personne l'a fait ou non.

Mais là, je ne préfère pas m'aventurer 
Déjà que là, j'espère ne pas avoir dit trop de bêtises. N'hésitez pas à me corriger


----------



## Rouleau

No, DearPrudence, you're fine.  However, "needn't" _is_ still used in both BE and AE, and not all that rarely.  It depends on the circle of society you're in.


----------



## Jocaste

Merci beaucoup à vous trois


----------



## HistofEng

DearPrudence said:


> Sans rentrer dans le compliqué,
> "need" a un fonctionnement "normal" (comme "want")
> *-> "Yesterday I needed an umbrella because it was bucketing down"*
> *-> "Everything I needed to know about chess was in this book"*
> 
> Mais il est vrai qu'il peut aussi avoir un fonctionnement de modal (au présent seulement "I needn't"), mais cela est plus rare & plus soutenu.
> Sinon, il y a "needn't have", qui implique que la personne n'avait pas besoin de le faire, mais l'a fait.
> Alors qu'avec "did not need", il y avait également absence d'obligation mais on ne asit pas si la personne l'a fait ou non.
> 
> Mais là, je ne préfère pas m'aventurer
> Déjà que là, j'espère ne pas avoir dit trop de bêtises. N'hésitez pas à me corriger


 
Très bien dit, DearPrudence, J'ai oublié totalement cette forme du verbe. Mais, pour ajouter, je n'ai jamais entendu cette formule utiliser en affirmatif. Un prof ne dirait jamais: 
"You need bring your textbooks tomorrow" 
alors que l'on entend "You need not (ou needn't) bring your..." fréquemment (en negatif)

Afin, je crois, y a-t-il quelqu'un qui est d'accord?


----------



## omahieu

Just an additional question. I once came across a sentence on the Internet, which contained 'to need' + infinitive without to. I thought it was a mistake since other modal verbs cannot be put in the infinitive. 

Is it correct or not ?


----------



## Montaigne

Yes but only in the interrogative/negative forms:
Need he go?
She needn't go.


----------



## omahieu

This is not what I meant. (Sorry, I wasn't very clear.)

So, my question is whether a sentence like 'What you are going to need do...' is correct or not, since 'to can do' for example is not correct.


----------



## HistofEng

Non, Je ne dirais jamais ça.

What you are going to need do
What you are going to need done

What you are going to need make
What you are going to need made

What you are going to need paint
what you are going to need painted

Est-ce que c'est un peu plus claire maintenant?
Ou peut-être ce n'était pas ta question.


----------



## omahieu

Oui c'était ça ma question. À mon avis, ce qu'il voulait dire, c'est "What are you going to need to do..." Je me doutais un peu que c'était une faute (ce ne serait quand même pas la première fois sur Internet) ; je voulais juste en avoir le cœur net.


----------



## Jocaste

HistofEng said:


> Non, Je ne dirais jamais ça.
> 
> What you are going to need do
> What you are going to need done
> 
> What you are going to need make
> What you are going to need made
> 
> What you are going to need paint
> what you are going to need painted
> 
> Est-ce que c'est un peu plus claire maintenant?
> Ou peut-être ce n'était pas ta question.


 
Et comment traduire en français toutes ces propositions alors ?
_What you are going to need done_ --> _qu'est-ce que tu vas avoir besoin de faire_ 
Je ne vois pas très bien à quoi ça pourrait correspondre en français.
Merci encore ^^


----------



## omahieu

Jocaste said:


> _What you are going to need done_ --> _qu'est-ce que tu vas avoir besoin de faire_



Il n'y a pas de traduction exacte, il me semble. Je dirais quelque chose comme _ce qui devra être fait (pour toi) _L'idée, c'est que ce n'est pas nécessairement toi qui devras le faire mais que tu auras besoin que ça soit fait.


----------



## Maître Capello

omahieu said:


> Il n'y a pas de traduction exacte, il me semble. Je dirais quelque chose comme _ce qui devra être fait (pour toi) _L'idée, c'est que ce n'est pas nécessairement toi qui devras le faire mais que tu auras besoin que ça soit fait.


 Exactement !


----------



## itka

C'est une traduction qui m'a toujours posé des problèmes. Ce fil m'apprend beaucoup de choses, mais il me reste des incertitudes...

Comment traduisez-vous des choses comme :

Je n'avais pas besoin de manteau
Est-ce que tu avais besoin d'un manteau ?
Est-ce que tu n'avais pas besoin de manteau ?

J'avais besoin de travailler
Je n'avais pas besoin de travailler
Est-ce que tu avais besoin de travailler ?
Est-ce que tu n'avais pas besoin de travailler ?

Je devais travailler
Je ne devais pas travailler
Est-ce que tu devais travailler ?
Est-ce que tu ne devais pas travailler ?


----------



## omahieu

I would say (please someone correct me if I'm wrong)

I didn't need a coat.
Did you need a coat ?
Didn't you need a coat ?

I had to work.
I didn't have to work.
Did you have to work ?
Didn't you have to work ?

I needed to work.
I didn't need to work.
Did you need to work ?
Didn't you need to word ?

I think you only use need not in straightforward situations like _Need I say more ?_


----------



## itka

Merci bien Omahieu !
 (Tant qu'à étudier "need" autant aller au bout de mes doutes et interrogations )


----------

